# Iso jad 3 piece have technique for trade +



## Rustngrease (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember drooling over the jad 3 piece in bmx plus when I was younger, still drooling over them, figured I would ask if there was anything available out there. I have a nice technique 3 piece to trade plus a few bucks. Thanks a bunch and cheers


----------

